# Neue Deutsche Anleitungen

## Raven

Habe für einen Bekannten von mir eine deutsche Installationsanleitung und einen Desktop Guide für Gentoo 1.4 rc3 erstellt, da er mit der alten von 1.2 nicht klar kam und leider auch kaum englisch spricht.

Allerdings habe ich die vorhandene Anleitung von gentoo.org nicht stur übersetzt sondern vieles gekürzt was er/die meisten anderen wohl nicht brauchen und dafür andere Sachen hinzugefügt wie z.B. meine Kernelkonfiguration.

Der Desktop Guide hat nichts mit dem auf gentoo.org zu tun und befindet sich von den Themen her noch im Aufbau (Kumpel ist auch noch nicht so weit *g*)

Da vielleicht einige andere auch Probleme mit dem englischen haben hab ich das ganze Mal auf meine Website gesetzt. Zu finden sind die Anleitungen unter |Bereiche| Linux| oder per Direktlink hier.

Wenn ihr Anregungen habt wie ich das ganze verbessern könnte währe ich natürlich auch dankbar.

Hoffe es hilft jemandem,

Raven

----------

## wudmx

gute idee, aber gentoo.de hat doch auch schon extra fuer den deutschen benutzer genuegend infos! werds mir trotzdem mal durchlesen

----------

## solid

Hi Raven.

Es ist eine gute Idee von dir eine "leichte deutsche Anleitung zu schreiben". Habe auch schon angelesen. Gefällt mir, ich kann mir gut Vorstellen das es vielen Linux Newbies hilft Gentoo zu installieren.

Jedoch hast du dich im Punkt Partitionieren vertippt. Du meintest wohl das 300 MB Swap ausreichen und nicht 3000 MB.  :Smile: 

Hoffe das du die Anleitung noch weiter bearbeitest und modifizierst.

Bis dann.

----------

## zweistein12

Vielen Dank für die Arbeit, aber ich halte es nicht für notwendig so eine ausführliche Inst. anleitung bei Gentoo. Denn wer Gentoo benutzt sollte wissen, wie gross die Partitionen sein sollten, wie man eine Festplatte formatiert oder welches Dateisystem man verwendet. Es ist einfach kontraproduktiv wenn dann Leute mal hier nachfragen: "Wie installiere ich denn jetzt KDE?". Wer das nicht weiss und nicht weiss wo er nachlesen kann, ist bei gentoo Fehl am Platze.

----------

## skipjack

 :Cool:  cool sowas begrüße ich immer sofern ja nun mein netzwerkdrucker bzw der  HP Laser drucker von meinem Pappi im netzwerk funtz *fg*

#aber noch mal ein lob an die leute von gentoo.org >> euere anleitung sind goil klappen sehr gut gut verständlich ... . gleich mal alle ausgedruckt  :Smile: )

na ja gentoo.de is shit 1. nicht aktuell ... sollten leiber die leitung an mich übergebn *fg* dann wir d da mal en bissle mehr los sein hrhr  :Smile: )

----------

## naggeldak

 *skipjack wrote:*   

> na ja gentoo.de is shit 1. nicht aktuell ... sollten leiber die leitung an mich übergebn *fg* dann wir d da mal en bissle mehr los sein hrhr )

 

danke für dein lob, über soetwas freuen wir uns immer.

einern "leiter" in dem sinne gibt es bei uns nicht, falls du wirklich mitmachen wolltest, dann melde dich doch einfach in der mailingliste (infos dazu findest du z.b. auf gentoo.de).

bzgl. der aktualität: ich (und ich denke der rest auch) mache das aus spaß an der freude und in meiner freizeit, ohne irgendeine gegenleistung (ok, ab und an gibt es eine (leider öfters nicht kompetente) bewertung unserer arbeit, z.b. siehe oben). sobald ich wieder zeit hab, werde ich meine übersetzung des desktop-guides anpassen/erweitern (in der gentoo.org-version ist ja nun kde rausgefallen und stattdessen gnome reingekommen, und auch sonst tat sich da einiges), aber wenn du mir gerne die arbeit abnehmen willst - nur zu.

----------

## skipjack

 :Embarassed:  mhh na ja so war das net grade gemeint aber waere schon bereit für gentoo.de was zu tun  :Smile:  also wenn du hilfe bzw etwas unterstützung von einem überzeiugtem gentooler  meinet wegen "anfänger" dann kannste dich ja mal melden  :Smile: ))) würd mich freuen

----------

